# The HOTTEST scene from a book you've read



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey all. Anyone care to mention a romantic/erotic book they've read which had a make out scene in it that was hot

I don't mean "wow that was pretty hot."

It literally made you hot around the collar? It gave you a physical reaction even.

Love to hear what book/s title did it for you?

Thanks


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No, because you would wonder about me then.
Seriously,  what kink?  
M/f, m/m white, black, pink, purple, multiples,  gang bangs, bondage, torture,  yes, no, maybe, I don't know, food, sweets, virgins, shifters?

If you are looking for recommendations,  I need to know what you like to read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's remember no specific descriptions and no links to books, folks.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I was just going to recommend authors.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Most of the stuff written by Beth Kery is like that. Maya Banks too.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Kresley Cole (Immortal After Dark Series)
Sherrilyn Kenyon (Dark Hunter Series)
Nalini Singh 
Jaid Black
Cyn Bromios
Laurann Dohner (I like the New Species Series more than the Cyborg series, but some of the Cyborg ones were hot.)


----------



## SophieStern (Mar 7, 2015)

Tara Crescent's books all are smoking hot.

Some others I loved:
The Lady Vanishes - not strictly erotica, but had some smoking hot scenes
The Fetish Box Part 1
And the Joker's Wrath series by Bella Jewel <3 I'm reading it now and seriously. Wowza.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> M/f, m/m white, black, pink, purple, multiples, gang bangs, bondage, torture, yes, no, maybe, I don't know, food, sweets, virgins, shifters?


I seriously read that in the middle as "turtle." But I don't judge.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> I seriously read that in the middle as "turtle." But I don't judge.


off to look for turtle erotica. Just for you.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Must abstain.  I confess that most love/sex scenes bore me and if a book I'm reading has one, I skim or skip.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> off to look for turtle erotica. Just for you.


Where is Perry when you need him?
Hey Dino....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Plenty, but I can't list them. I don't file books in shelves that way and since I read 100's a year, well you know. Some have the skills, others well don't. That's about all I got. 

I do remember one historical romance, been a while I read it, but in my notes it says hubba hubba. Scandal by Carolyn Jewel and there was another one coming to my mind, almost, it was a Lisa Kleypas, she is one of the skilled ones. Suddenly you, I think that was the one. I believe a bookshelf is involved. 
Plenty of others, I just can't remember which ones. Like I said, I don't mark them that way. Just if I like them or not. 

If I get bored reading a sensual scene, that usually means the skills are not there. That has been my reading experience at least.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> off to look for turtle erotica. Just for you.


I suspect there's a ton of TMNT slashfic out there. Lord help us all.


----------



## AshRonin (May 5, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> off to look for turtle erotica. Just for you.





Robert Dahlen said:


> I suspect there's a ton of TMNT slashfic out there. Lord help us all.


After I saw the first post about the turtle thing, I went to Google to image search TMNT Kiss looking for a decent pic of a TMNT and April smooching but didn't find anything. LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All I found was this:

http://ficwad.com/story/57616 
nautilusatsea.com/2013/06/15/june15/ 
www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/8299/1/ninja-turtle-sex-museum (warning, one of the links found here to the artist's work is definitely NSFW)


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> All I found was this:
> http://ficwad.com/story/57616
> nautilusatsea.com/2013/06/15/june15/
> www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/8299/1/ninja-turtle-sex-museum (warning, one of the links found here to the artist's work is definitely NSFW)


And this is a MOD posting this, people! A mod who once censored me when I said, "Well, smurf"!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear me how did this go from books with hot scenes to turtle porn? Very odd!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I have no idea.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> I have no idea.


The smurf you don't.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> The smurf you don't.


You're just asking for trouble with language like that, mister.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> You're just asking for trouble with language like that, mister.


You're right, and I apologize, Myra. Been having one smurf of a week. You know, when all the smurf hits the fan?

I'm just begging to be cattle-prodded, aren't I?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

hunterone said:


> Dear me how did this go from books with hot scenes to turtle porn? Very odd!


Someone misread a post. Though how they misread is beyond me. 
So now what are you looking for?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Dahlen said:


> And this is a MOD posting this, people! A mod who once censored me when I said, "Well, smurf"!


Just trying to help.....


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just trying to help.....


And fans of TMNT slashfic are grateful. The rest of us are desperately surfing other sites.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Listen to Atunah! Lisa Kleypas writes beautiful, sensual, hot love scenes. I haven't read her in a while, but I think I'll go see what she has that's new. 

(Note to self: Stay away from Atunah posts on contemporary, because her historical recs are killing you...)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

EC Sheedy said:


> Listen to Atunah! Lisa Kleypas writes beautiful, sensual, hot love scenes. I haven't read her in a while, but I think I'll go see what she has that's new.
> 
> (Note to self: Stay away from Atunah posts on contemporary, because her historical recs are killing you...)


  Be glad that I don't read as much contemporary so I won't have a many recs there.

I don't even have words t explain about what happened to this thread, smurfs? Turtle porn? I am still trying to recover from the Billionaire Dinosaur porn.

Not sexy, none of this is sexy or hot. Lets segway back to Lisa Kleypas and the rest of the oh skilled ones.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Be glad that I don't read as much contemporary so I won't have a many recs there.
> 
> I don't even have words t explain about what happened to this thread, smurfs? Turtle porn? I am still trying to recover from the Billionaire Dinosaur porn.
> 
> Not sexy, none of this is sexy or hot. Lets segway back to Lisa Kleypas and the rest of the oh skilled ones.


Like pretty much any book by Sylvia Day...


----------

